# world wide honey flow chart.



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

i'm wondering if a program exists that when i type in a location (city, state, province, etc.) it will give me a honey flow chart for the season of that area (level of importants, duration, etc).

i'd be VERY surprised if this does not exist.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is a schedule for North Carolina by region:

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/plants.htm

Also flow dates are being collected on the Bee Forum section of this site. It's a mamouth task.


----------

